# Spa emergency shut off switch



## Rick18071 (Apr 22, 2019)

Does any one know know why an exception is here for residential spas in the International Swimming Pool and Spa Code, while The IRC requires does Emergency a shut off switch for spas?:

2015 ISPSC 313.7 Emergency shutoff switch. An emergency shutoff switch shall be provided to disconnect power to recirculation and jet system pumps and air blowers. Emergency shutoff switches shall be: provided with access; located within sight of the pool or spa; and located not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) horizontally from the inside walls of the pool or spa. 
*Exception:* _Onground storable pools_, permanent inground _residential _swimming pools,* residential spas* and _residential _water features

2015 IRC E4208.4 *Emergency switch for spas and hot tubs.* A clearly labeled emergency shutoff or control switch for the purpose of stopping the motor(s) that provides power to the recirculation system and jet system shall be installed at a point that is readily accessible to the users, adjacent to and within sight of the spa or hot tub and not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) away from the spa or hot tub. This requirement shall not apply to single-family dwellings. 

So I guess you go by the strickest?


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 22, 2019)

I would think this to mean only the single family meets the exception, not other residential occupancies.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 23, 2019)

But then the IRC does requires an emergency shutoff switch


----------



## HForester (Apr 23, 2019)

This ought to be an interesting discussion....What does the NEC consider as a "single family dwelling"?  Remember that the IRC covers One and Two Family Dwellings and Townhouses.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 23, 2019)

HForester said:


> This ought to be an interesting discussion....What does the NEC consider as a "single family dwelling"?  Remember that the IRC covers One and Two Family Dwellings and Townhouses.....



NEC definition
Dwelling, One-Family. A building that consists solely of one dwelling unit.

ISPSC definition
RESIDENTIAL. For purposes of this code, residential
applies to detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses
not more than three stories in height.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 23, 2019)

emergency shutoff switch for a spa:

IRC requires it for all detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses not more than three stories in height.

ISPSI does not require it for detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses not more than three stories in height.

NEC does not require it for a single family dwellings but does require it for two family dwellings and town houses.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2020)

Think "safety" first and then "do as you would".


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 31, 2020)

My 2012IRC, E4208.4 last sentence sez: This requirement shall not apply to single-family dwellings.

This leads me to believe that *TWO-family dwellings* require an ESO.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 31, 2020)

Never know what the other family may be doing, has or hasn't done with the spa.


----------



## ICE (Jan 31, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> My 2012IRC, E4208.4 last sentence sez: This requirement shall not apply to single-family dwellings.
> 
> This leads me to believe that *TWO-family dwellings* require an ESO.



They rarely share a yard or spa.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 3, 2020)

maybe yes, maybe no.


----------

